# Thursday Humor



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

An Indian walks into a cafe around 10 am with a shotgun in one hand and pulling a male buffalo with the other. He says to the waiter: "Want coffee."

The waiter says, "Sure, Chief. Coming right up."

He gets the Indian a tall mug of coffee&#8230;..

The Indian drinks the coffee down in one gulp, turns and blasts the
buffalo with the shotgun, causing parts of the animal to splatter
everywhere and then just walks out.

The next morning the Indian returns around 10 am. He has his shotgun in one hand, and he's pulling another male buffalo with the other. He walks up to the counter and says to the waiter: "Want coffee."

The waiter says, "Whoa, Tonto! We're still cleaning up your mess from yesterday. What was all that about, anyway?"

The Indian smiles and proudly says,

"Training for position in United States Congress. Come in late, drink coffee, shoot the bull, leave mess for others to clean up, and disappear for rest of day."


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds about right , LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just like a carpenter, you hit it on the head and nailed it perfectly


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet he shot it from behind too !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, that's a given..............


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

:smile: Thanks ! :smile:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Then there was the insecticide salesman that had been traveling all over North Dakota and he had talked to all kinds of ranchers with no sales to turn in when he went back to the office at the end of the month. Knowing he will probably get fired when he gets back, he comes up with a new sales pitch to try out. He drives into a ranchers yard by Hannover, gets out of the truck and goes to talk to the rancher.

The salesman gives the rancher his new sales pitch on how good is insecticide is and waits for a response. The rancher says he is well satisfied with what he has been using and thanks him for stopping by. The salesman goes back to his truck and thinks for a few minute and all of a sudden the light goes off, new plan to try out.

The salesman goes back to the rancher and says, Sir, I tell you what, I will strip down buck naked and you spray me down with my insecticide and I will spend the night in the buggiest part of you pasture. If there isnt any bug bites on me in the morning, will you at least try my insecticide. The rancher is tired of the sales pitches so he agrees just to get rid of him.

The rancher takes him out behind the barn to a low swampy spot in the pasture. Just happens to be an old fence post there so the salesman strips down and the rancher ties his hands and feet to the fence post, sprays him down with the insecticide and goes back up to the house.

The next morning the rancher goes out and does his chores, goes back in the house and has breakfast. About half way through his breakfast he remembers the salesman out behind the barn. He runs out of the house and goes behind the barn and looks down in the pasture, sees the salesman all slumped over still tied to the post. He runs down toward the salesman shouting, mister are you ok, no answer from him, gets a little closer and shouts, mister are you ok, still no answer, finally gets down to the salesman and shouts again, mister are you ok.

The salesman raises his head real slow, looks at the rancher and says, Ya I'm fine, but doesn't that damm calf have a mother.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

i feel for that salesman,thats funny stuff right there

nothing better than starting the day with a good laugh, thanks dwtrees for posting that one


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Your welcome. Everyone should keep this thread going with their favorite joke.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one SG - :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

